# do I need a helmet?



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

YES! GET ONE IMMEDIATELY. 

I started off riding without a helmet, figuring I'd only need one when I got ambitious. WRONG. I hit my head a TON when I fell. That's when you'll be some of the most vulnerable - before you've learned control, and a feel for the mountains.

I like the Smith Maze helmet. Good looks, lightweight and you can find it for like $45 on Whiskey Militia.

-J


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

JonesyMalone said:


> YES! GET ONE IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> I started off riding without a helmet, figuring I'd only need one when I got ambitious. WRONG. I hit my head a TON when I fell. That's when you'll be some of the most vulnerable - before you've learned control, and a feel for the mountains.
> 
> ...


thanks dude, how about knee pads?


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

The only things I'm a STRONG supporter of are wrist guards (mostly just while learning) helmets (never go without). 

A girl I used to work with took a spill while she was learning to ride, and sprained her wrist. She's a guitarist (and likes Wii) and the recovery/therapy almost drove her nuts. I myself messed up my wrist in a car-wreck and I needed the extra support of wrist guards. You can find ones that work with any old gloves, or you can get gloves with built-in wrist guards (thats what I did. And then sold them to another coworker who was learning to ride).

I haven't taken any real hard spills that wrecked my elbows or knees, knock on wood, so I don't have an opinion on knee pads. However, if you're going to be riding on the Ice(sic) Coast, you might consider them. Fallen on my ass a couple good times and thought my tailbone was broke. If you're worried about spills you might consider some impact pants while learning.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

A helmet is a good idea, especially if you are either a newbie or going to be doing freestyle, (AKA going to be falling a lot). You can go with just a regular snowboarding helmet, or if you have some extra cash to spend you can get one with a built in audio system. Unless listening to music while riding isn't a big deal to you, the audio systems are Super worth it since you can only wear earbuds with a helmet, (and I Fing hate earbuds).

Here's what I have, not only is the Audio system pretty good, this thing so SO comfortable, it's like wearing a beanie.
Bern Watts Audio Hard Hat | evo

Oh, and knee pads, meh. Beyond a helmet, I've never felt I needed pads. Your probably better off getting some padded shorts rather then knee pads, you will fall more on your ass then knees.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, it's the best piece of safety equipment you can have. You only get one brain, and it's damn important.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Homer Simpson: "Alright, Brain. You don't like me and I don't like you - let's get this over with so I can go back to killing you with beer."

Once again, Homer's Average-Joe wisdom should guide you. Don't kill your brain with blunt-trauma injuries. Beer is much less painful, and might get you laid!



NWBoarder28 said:


> Yes, it's the best piece of safety equipment you can have. You only get one brain, and it's damn important.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks! dude. I like the helm but i may consider something with bluetooth headphones in it.


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think the wrists and butt are going to get the more abuse at first...not an essential piece of equipment in my book when you begin...I don't think you can seriously hurt your head until you start taking jumps...but if you can afford it go for it!


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

seb1041 - I see your point but it's important to factor in conditions. You might have less of a chance for serious neck injuries if you're not doing trees/jumps etc. However, your head can still get busted good. The bunny hills and beginner slopes are going to get packed down and hardened pretty quick every day. I think it's not out of the question to get a concussion and really ruin your day as a beginner and the hill conditions aren't soft.

Catching tail edge and getting whipped backwards really blows. I had that happen when I was first learning - it was an icy day in NY and I consider myself lucky that I didn't get a concussion. That fall ruined my day, and is why I'll always recommend a helmet for a beginner. 

Also, you can't count on other beginners on the hill to not bowl you over. You can't predict the future, but you can plan for eventualities.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

JonesyMalone said:


> seb1041 - I see your point but it's important to factor in conditions. You might have less of a chance for serious neck injuries if you're not doing trees/jumps etc. However, your head can still get busted good. The bunny hills and beginner slopes are going to get packed down and hardened pretty quick every day. I think it's not out of the question to get a concussion and really ruin your day as a beginner and the hill conditions aren't soft.
> 
> Catching tail edge and getting whipped backwards really blows. I had that happen when I was first learning - it was an icy day in NY and I consider myself lucky that I didn't get a concussion. That fall ruined my day, and is why I'll always recommend a helmet for a beginner.
> 
> Also, you can't count on other beginners on the hill to not bowl you over. You can't predict the future, but you can plan for eventualities.


I started snowboarding 7 years ago, but what made me stop was not the learning curve... a jackass passed me on teh bunny slope and fell right behind me. I did a 360 before i knew it and hit my knee on an ice patch... my knee was the size of a grapefruit.... anyway... I will get some good knee pads and a helm just in case... volleyball knee pads agive you a nice range of motion and dont look retarded...


----------



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

get the helmet for sure, looks like you are going to be learning and there are a lot of idiots out there on the bunny hill that dont know how to stop or slow down. i would rather play it safe than get hurt


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Tourbo24 said:


> get the helmet for sure, looks like you are going to be learning and there are a lot of idiots out there on the bunny hill that dont know how to stop or slow down. i would rather play it safe than get hurt


Not sure if you'll see this in time, but maybe you can use these knee pads from chainlove.

Chainlove.com: Six Six One Nitro Knee Guard - $30.00 - 57% off


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

seb1041 said:


> I think the wrists and butt are going to get the more abuse at first...not an essential piece of equipment in my book when you begin...*I don't think you can seriously hurt your head until you start taking jumps*...but if you can afford it go for it!


Lliam Neeson's wife died while suffering a head injury on a bunny slope while learning to ski.

All it takes is an edge catch at a wrong angle to smack your head into the ground. One of the worst spills of my experience came from when I was learning how to do toe side stops. I planted my heel edge too quickly thinking I was fully stopped and it sent me flying backwards. I knocked the back of my head pretty good. Thankfully it wasn't during really shitty icey conditions. This is on the hills of Michigan. I can only imagine what would have happened if I was on a bigger mountain on a different trail.

Those types of simple accidents are a major downer knowing that these people who have suffered brain injuries or died could have been protected by a helmet.

When it comes to jumping, the helmet will only do so much depending on your speed and type of bad landing. You can still suffer major head injuries while wearing a helmet if you land a jump incorrectly. However, wearing a helmet while learning will almost entirely eliminate any serious head injury unless it is suffered on the face. Even then, the top of the helmet will take some of the impact off the face.

Of course, there is nothing you can do about neck injuries. Stiff necks suck, but they beat concussions any day of the week.

Wrist guards are extremely helpful. Just make sure you get a good pair. Preferably ones that are a little more flexible so it doesn't break your forearms.

Lastly... Buttpads... They are going to save you from a lot of tailbone soreness from learning. I wish I invested in a pair while I was learning.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

JonesyMalone said:


> Not sure if you'll see this in time, but maybe you can use these knee pads from chainlove.
> 
> Chainlove.com: Six Six One Nitro Knee Guard - $30.00 - 57% off


just missed it dude


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> Lliam Neeson's wife died while suffering a head injury on a bunny slope while learning to ski.
> 
> All it takes is an edge catch at a wrong angle to smack your head into the ground. One of the worst spills of my experience came from when I was learning how to do toe side stops. I planted my heel edge too quickly thinking I was fully stopped and it sent me flying backwards. I knocked the back of my head pretty good. Thankfully it wasn't during really shitty icey conditions. This is on the hills of Michigan. I can only imagine what would have happened if I was on a bigger mountain on a different trail.
> 
> ...


hey thanks dude. Do you work for snowboards.net? i saw you post some sale regarding a RIDE board with a full detail about it being DH1 not DH2 for the DH2 LE... i was wondering if i can get a hookup 

ignore me it if im being ajerk and asking like everyone else... lol

I know how it is sometimes when you have a hookup. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. I do work for them, but my forum account isn't attached to sbnet. This is something I do on my own time.

And unfortunately, no hookup haha. No coupon codes are out as of now.

Besides, that DH2 LE deal is enough of a hookup as is. Board, boots, and bindings for under $500 is great. Especially considering they are Ride products that in 2008 used to be at the higher end of the gear spectrum.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> LoL. I do work for them, but my forum account isn't attached to sbnet. This is something I do on my own time.
> 
> And unfortunately, no hookup haha. No coupon codes are out as of now.
> 
> Besides, that DH2 LE deal is enough of a hookup as is. Board, boots, and bindings for under $500 is great. Especially considering they are Ride products that in 2008 used to be at the higher end of the gear spectrum.


yes for a fat ass like me, the 159W board is not enough length... although i mixed and matched the following:

164W burton bullet $197.99
RIDE RX Bindings $119.99
DC Cirro BOA Boots 189.99
-------------------------
Total: $510.00

I also picked up an Oakley ski/snowboard jacket for 97 bucks and snowboard pants (2pairs) Columbia for 52 bucks each. Then I saw how much wool socks cost that pissed me off... how the hell socks cost 25 bucks?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snoweater said:


> yes for a fat ass like me, the 159W board is not enough length... although i mixed and matched the following:
> 
> 164W burton bullet $197.99
> RIDE RX Bindings $119.99
> ...


Nice.

SmartWool Socks

In defense of Wool socks, they will always cost around that much unless on sale. Clothing made from animals > cotton or man-made price-wise and usually quality-wise as well.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> Nice.
> 
> SmartWool Socks
> 
> In defense of Wool socks, they will always cost around that much unless on sale. Clothing made from animals > cotton or man-made price-wise and usually quality-wise as well.


yea, i had to pick some up so i got some from STP... with whirlwind gloves and bugaboo for my wife and came out to 108 dollars.

Winter sports are expensive.


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

Leo said:


> Lliam Neeson's wife died while suffering a head injury on a bunny slope while learning to ski


And a woman died in a restaurant near here because a brick from the building above landed on her head. True story by the way that was awful...her husband was in front of her... But I totally understand your point. It's better to have one but I don't think it's essential. I've been snowboarding for 15 years and I never had a helmet. Snowboard equipment is not cheap and if you can afford it go for it but I don't think you shoud wait to have one to hit the slopes.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

seb1041 said:


> And a woman died in a restaurant near here because a brick from the building above landed on her head. True story by the way that was awful...her husband was in front of her... But I totally understand your point. It's better to have one but I don't think it's essential. I've been snowboarding for 15 years and I never had a helmet. Snowboard equipment is not cheap and if you can afford it go for it but I don't think you shoud wait to have one to hit the slopes.


$50 for a helmet. Not sure what a replacement head costs but it has to be at least a couple of hundred!?

They are worth every penny. You just never know what might happen.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

snoweater said:


> thanks dude, how about knee pads?


I highly recommend 'Black Diamond TeleKneesis Kneepads' 

Mostly because east coast ice was kicking my ass... but honestly, there's nothing like the extra couple hours on the hill I get from them










$25 @ http://mammothgear.com/shop/shopexd.asp?id=19250


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I would say 60-70% of people nowadays wear helmets anyways, so there isn't really that big vibe of, "Your a pussy if you wear a helmet" anymore.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I recommend always wear a helmet while riding. You never know what could happen. Someone could hit you, especially when the slopes get crowded. A simple edge catch could mean a whack to the head. One time I was just cruising down to the lift at the end of the day and visibility had become pretty bad. Was on my toe edge and hit an unexpected dip in the contour of the snow (like thinking it's the last step of the stairs when it's not). It jarred me pretty good and caused me to catch my heel edge, hitting my head violently on the hard snow. Luckily I was wearing a helmet and rode away with some whiplash and a little embarrasment.

Also, wrist guards are a good idea. Wrist injuries are the number one injury in snowboarding. I haven't worn them in the pass, but I will this year, especially since I plan to work a lot more on spins.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Helmet is a must. You head is the tallest part of your body, therefore when you smack the ground after a edge catch, the head will have the highest velocity hitting the ice/snow/pavement. 

For typical riding, knee and butt pads are great to have. The safest way to reduce a toe edge fall is to try to drop on your knees first when possible. This is where kneepads helps a lot. You knees are one of the lowest part of your body that can aid to reduce impact. You really don't have much choice on your heel edge falls except to take it in the butt.  So wear that butt pad.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah helmets are a must... The first time I went out I fell A LOT and hit my head quite a bit, and at the end of the day I was super cranky and very unhappy about my first experience.
I also reccommend getting some endurance shorts. RED protection make some good ones, a pair for women and for men as we have different needs for support. Right now they're clearing all the 2010 stuff so you might be able to get a pair discounted unless you want the 2011s. But I used the 2010s and nothing wrong with them. It definitely saved my ass from bruises because the first time I went my whole butt was splotchy looking from my bruises, my bruises outlined all my bones in that general area haha.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

seb1041 said:


> And a woman died in a restaurant near here because a brick from the building above landed on her head. True story by the way that was awful...her husband was in front of her... But I totally understand your point. It's better to have one but I don't think it's essential. I've been snowboarding for 15 years and I never had a helmet. Snowboard equipment is not cheap and if you can afford it go for it but I don't think you shoud wait to have one to hit the slopes.


Never say never. Afterall, it is called an accident. A heel edge catch with some speed have a very high chances of hitting your head. I can safely bet that you never really caught a solid heel edge at higher speed? You personally may not need a helmet, but you cannot say that for everyone. You must keep that to yourself only. I do think that some people may never hit their head because of the way they ride, their react to accidents, or their precautions while riding. But again, no two person reacts and rides exactly the same way. Also, every single fall is different. The head has the highest risk for life changing damage. So at the end, it is essential to have a helmet.


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

The reason I say that I've been riding for 15 years is not to try to look like I'm a pro and I don't ever fall but to remind you that a few years back, there was no such thing as a snowboard helmet and nothing serious never happened to me or my riding buddies or to friends of my friends. I'm not saying that there is 0% chance of head injury, accidents do happen ( and chances are I'm going to get a helmet for icy days)but I don't think it's absolutely essential. Maybe I'm wrong...but it really is the OP's decision at the end.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is a helmet mandatory? No. Is it a good idea? Sure. 

Really, it is up to the OP. You don't need one, but what is your comfort level? I rode for 10 years without a helmet. I've been rocking one since 98. Overall, in the cold climate I ride in, it offers more advantages. Warmth, protection, blah, blah, blah. Keep in mind it offers little protection if you are going big. Say if you hit a tree at 20 (easy to achieve) mph. Glancing blows, flyswatter slams, helmets are great protection. So again, it's preference. Of course if you take a flyswatter slam to the head and die, we'll say "we told you so".


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

seb1041 said:


> The reason I say that I've been riding for 15 years is not to try to look like I'm a pro and I don't ever fall but to remind you that a few years back, there was no such thing as a snowboard helmet and nothing serious never happened to me or my riding buddies or to friends of my friends. I'm not saying that there is 0% chance of head injury, accidents do happen ( and chances are I'm going to get a helmet for icy days)but I don't think it's absolutely essential. Maybe I'm wrong...but it really is the OP's decision at the end.


For just ice? Riding powder they are actually pretty good to have. I ride a ton of powder and you just never know where a hidden rock is going to be if you take a tumble. Then again, you can say that about any of the conditions, there is always that "if". As you said it is personal preference with the OP. Helmets are never a "bad idea".


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

helmet knee pads and impact shorts. You will be happy you did


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> For just ice? Riding powder they are actually pretty good to have. I ride a ton of powder and you just never know where a hidden rock is going to be if you take a tumble. Then again, you can say that about any of the conditions, there is always that "if". As you said it is personal preference with the OP. Helmets are never a "bad idea".


I wish I could ride powder...I should move west 

If the thing is comfy, I might wear it everyday...I just never tried it!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is my problem with those who say how much they have ridden without a helmet...

The OP asked if it is a good idea to pick one up. Nobody here was pushing the idea on him. He considered it himself. In this scenario, I find it highly inconsiderate to not recommend the helmet just because you rode so many years without one.

I don't wear butt pads or any other type of armor, but if someone was considering picking some up, I would absolutely recommend it.

Why? Because how horrible would it be if they injured themselves in a way that a simple piece of equipment could have prevented? Especially if the person was considering it in the first place and was able to afford it.

It is indeed a personal choice, but you should always err on the side of caution when providing gear advice to new riders regardless of your personal choices.

Same goes for drug abuse. I used to do that shit. I always told my good friends to avoid that shit because addiction sucks. That's not being hypocritical, that's just warning people of the side effects.

To the OP: You can find damn good helmets for under $50.

Snowboard Helmets


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

seb1041 said:


> I wish I could ride powder...I should move west
> 
> If the thing is comfy, I might wear it everyday...I just never tried it!


I rode without a helmet as well for a while. My reason was because it was hard to find ones that fit my oddly shaped big ass head. I finally found one, Smith Variant, and I absolutely wish I had it from the start. I've had a mild concussion and a helmet would have prevented that. It was a minor crash, but as someone stated, the head hits the ground with the most force thanks to gravity. 

Admittedly, it was uncomfortable at first since I was so used to just riding with a beanie. After two runs, I had already forgot that I even had one on. I actually went to scratch my head forgetting that I couldn't because of the helmet :laugh:

But yea, I literally tried on 30 different helmets over the years. Smith Variant was pricey, but the adjustability and ventilation won my money.


----------



## snoweater (Sep 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> I rode without a helmet as well for a while. My reason was because it was hard to find ones that fit my oddly shaped big ass head. I finally found one, Smith Variant, and I absolutely wish I had it from the start. I've had a mild concussion and a helmet would have prevented that. It was a minor crash, but as someone stated, the head hits the ground with the most force thanks to gravity.
> 
> Admittedly, it was uncomfortable at first since I was so used to just riding with a beanie. After two runs, I had already forgot that I even had one on. I actually went to scratch my head forgetting that I couldn't because of the helmet :laugh:
> 
> But yea, I literally tried on 30 different helmets over the years. Smith Variant was pricey, but the adjustability and ventilation won my money.


since the winter seasons is still 2 months away, im hoping i can grab something decent... i really like the GIRO OMEN... audio would also be nice in a helm... Keep an eye out for me guys


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snoweater said:


> since the winter seasons is still 2 months away, im hoping i can grab something decent... i really like the GIRO OMEN... audio would also be nice in a helm... Keep an eye out for me guys


Here you go:

Audio Helmets


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes get a helmet, immediately. Both of my worst snowboard accidents were head injuries and because I had no helmet. The first one was not even (totally) my fault. I fell pretty lightly on my toe edge, landed nice and soft on my stomach/forearms, which was only unfortunate when the guy behind me rammed the top of my head with his snowboard as he tried to stop and not hit me (this was on the side of the trail btw, not the middle). Almost blacked out on that one and had to take a sled ride. No concussion, thankfully.

The second time was again my toe edge, trying to stop and caught the heel and got whipped backward and slammed my head on some nice hard pack. Again, no concussion but definitely ruined my night. After that one I went straight down to the ski shop right there at the mountain, despite being overpriced. I will never ride without one again.


----------



## Snowgirl (Feb 1, 2013)

*Cool helmet*

I got recently really nice helmet hat. I was looking at this helmet for a while, but the company (helt-Pro) is located in Germany and they don't deliver to the US. Some guys start selling in on amazon lately. I do just regular riding too, so that this helmet was a perfect idea for me!:yahoo:


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

nice photo


----------

